# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا > بازار رمضان والعيد >  مطلوب عبايات مستعملة نظيفة جدا

## um yossif alsaad

مطلوب عبايات وملابس نسائية وأطفال مستعملة بشرط أن تكون نظيفة جدا

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الشارقة منطقة القليعة 
أحدث كفرات السراير _ 2021 ,من مونتاج 
ابو ظبي 
من أبواب الرحمة في رمضان 
رمضان وحصد الأجور 
رمضان فرصة للتغيير 
من فضـائل شهر رمـضان 
تنحيف الكرش والجسم وشد التررررررررهل بامان... 
بياض مثل التلج للمنطقةالحساسةوالركب والظهر... 
تبييض الوجه 2 الى 3 درجات بشهر وتوحيد اللون...

----------

